# Shades of Sodom



## LawrenceU (Nov 18, 2008)

This is a link to an article on World Net Daily. From what I'm hearing this type of activity is going to increase. Sparks fly as 'gay' activist mob swarms Christians


----------



## Zenas (Nov 18, 2008)

Bring it on.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 18, 2008)

I think forming relationships with gay people would be more useful than singing hymns around gay bars. If I did not yet know Christ and Christians were coming to where I sin so they could sing and show me how pious they were, I would not be interested. I would not feel that they had anything liberating to tell me.

I do believe that we should stand up for the truth, but I don't believe that we should do it by antagonizing complete strangers with our love for God.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 18, 2008)

We should fashion ourselves paddles and self-flagellate again in public.

I find it odd that people yell "hypocrites" at people doing something loving, while they violently swarm them and accuse _them_ of being hateful. The worldly are foolish on such a childish level.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 18, 2008)

Zenas said:


> We should fashion ourselves paddles and self-flagellate again in public.
> 
> I find it odd that people yell "hypocrites" at people doing something loving, while they violently swarm them and accuse _them_ of being hateful. The worldly are foolish on such a childish level.



I agree that these Christians weren't being hypocritical to stand around the gay section of town to sing hymns, but is singing hymns to God an act of love to these sinners??


----------



## Zenas (Nov 18, 2008)

Glorifying God on the street to declare Him their Lord in front of the lost is a great thing to do. I am as much of a respecter of homosexuals' gentle sensibilities as they are mine, i.e. I'm not. Homosexuals march in the streets, kiss, hold hands, etc., etc. Praying and singing on a street corner is tame compared to what they do. If they are aggrieved by the act of worship, I am not one to acquiesce to their offended consciences, or lack thereof.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 18, 2008)

Andrew, you are being to kind in describing what the homosexuals do in the street in broad daylight. I've been at those parades and seen it myself. I've been in front of their bars and seen it. Shoot, just go to Pensacola any night - or in front of a couple of bars in Mobile after midnight. It'll fry your mind. If I were to describe what is easily seen I'd be barred from ever posting again. It's that graphic.


----------

